# Hammerhead smoker



## jimwalter73 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey guys and gals!  In about two or three weeks I am going to attempt to build a new smoker.  It's called a hammerhead.  I have found all kinds of pictures of what one looks like and even some step by step instructions as well as the CAD curve for the cut, however none of the sites that I found it on has a materials list.  I was wondering if anyone here has ever built one and if they have a list of needed materials.  If not I will try to figure it out and post a list here in case anyone else would like to build one.  Thanks in advanced.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 2, 2011)

I personally have not built a smoker but I might one day. But if you would post some pictures of this new smoker maybe somebody here has built something like it. Now there are alot of folks here that build smokers.


----------



## jimwalter73 (Jan 3, 2011)

This is a picture of the type of smoker that I am planning on building.


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's a link to one I was going to try to make. I didn't ever make it but there were some good suggestions from everybody here.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/88481/need-some-opinions


----------



## meateater (Jan 3, 2011)

I want to see it in action.


----------

